# Electronic track of the day



## DeepR

The Non-Classical music forum seems largely focused on rock and pop music.

This is the electronic alternative to the Song of the day thread.
It's for _any_ kind of music that is largely electronic and synth based.

From IDM to Ambient, from Berlin School to Synthwave, from Techno to Lounge, from New Age to Drum 'n Bass, from Industrial to Goatrance, from Electroaccoustic to Chiptune music, etc. etc.

Post your electronic track/piece of the day! 
("songs" are allowed as well, as long as its genre falls within electronic music)

Here's a list of electronic genres, for whatever it's worth:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_electronic_music_genres


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Art Rock




----------



## The Deacon

DeepR said:


> From IDM to Ambient, from Berlin School to Synthwave, from Techno to Lounge, from New Age to Drum 'n Bass, from Industrial to Goatrance, from Electroaccoustic to Chiptune music, etc. etc.


Like the poet Shelly wrote, "Berlin School electronics is all ye know and all ye need know."

Those other genres - or wotevah youse wans to call them - are rubbish.
So, now that we got that clear:

Micheal Hoenig "Departure From The Northern Wasteland" (side 1)


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## regenmusic

Warriors by Synergy


----------



## DeepR

The Deacon said:


> Like the poet Shelly wrote, "Berlin School electronics is all ye know and all ye need know."
> 
> Those other genres - or wotevah youse wans to call them - are rubbish.


I disagree. Berlin School has a special place in my heart, but there's good (and bad) music to be found in many electronic genres.

Anyway, you are free to your opinion. This one is for you:

Redshift - Glide

https://redshift2.bandcamp.com/track/glide


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## The Deacon

NEURONIUM - chromium echoes

VANGELIS - Beauborg



Youse all don't know nuffink.


----------



## Dodecs

I was listening to the music from the spring/summer 2020 gucci show and was quite impressed - 
other people said it made them feel lobotomised but I thought it was very innovative..

music was by ; _Jacques Auberger_. mostly sequenced recorded sounds from around the house.
_love vangelis-beauborg_


----------



## DeepR

Telomere makes space ambient in the grand tradition of Michael Stearns' Planetary Unfolding using similar equipment (Serge Modular synth).


----------



## The Deacon

Pascal Languirand "Minos"


----------



## tortkis

Galaga - Nobuyuku Ohnoki, arranged by Haruomi Hosono


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something like this?


----------



## millionrainbows

Brian Eno: The Shutov Assembly. No beat.


----------



## DeepR

Ozric Tentacles - Spiralmind

Far out, man.


----------



## The Deacon

So Ozrics are electronic now.

I guess Sammy Davis also.


----------



## DeepR

^ Yeah, maybe not, but there sure is a lot of synth in their music.

The finale to Michael Stearns' space music classic Planetary Unfolding ... and we have lift-off!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Experimental techno here!


----------



## tortkis

Cyclosporum - Robert Rich





From Tone Science Module No.3 Cosines and Tangents, a nice compilation album of modular synthesizer music.


----------



## DeepR

Raison D'etre - Metamorphyses Phase IV


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is not so hardcore!


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Raison D'etre - Metamorphyses Phase IV


Isn't this fantastic? I adore this piece of noisy ambient. It's like being sucked into the chaotic maelstrom around a black hole.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Simon Moon

Steve Hillage - Rainbow Dome Music

Hillage is known more as a prog and fusion guitarist, but this release is quite a good example of electronic. A nice, floating meditative style.


----------



## Simon Moon

Lets not forget Terry Riley. Sometimes grouped with Minimalism, but also produced electronic music.


----------



## Jacck

Infected Mushroom - Head of NASA


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Jay




----------



## regenmusic

Wichita Lineman


----------



## regenmusic

Lay Lady Lay - Mike Melvoin.


----------



## DeepR

Robert Rich - The Other Side of Twilight (1987)

https://heartsofspacerecords.bandcamp.com/track/the-other-side-of-twilight


----------



## erki

Sven Grünberg - the Estonian composer and multi-instrumentalist. Pretty amazing sounds to consider that most of his synths were handmade and designed by very talented electronic engineer and musician Härmo Härm.


----------



## tortkis

Suzanne Ciani, The Second Wave: Sirens


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

The more I listen to it, the more I realize this album is one of the highlights in all ambient music.
So subtle, pleasant and soothing. It's really about nothing, or anything you want it to be.


----------



## HenryPenfold

White Noise - An Electric Storm (1969)

I think this YouTube video has the whole album following on ....


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

I've gone full ambient mode these days. in coping with a rather serious burnout issue (of course it all had to come out now, while being at home so much during the crisis).

Music like this helps me. It's a beautiful piece. Samey, yes, yet nuanced in harmony and texture.
Don't call it new age, it's better than that.

https://maxcorbacho.bandcamp.com/track/wonderheart


----------



## DeepR

Actually, noisy music can also help clear the mind. 
I love this track. Such cold, noisy, empty machine music. 
Perfect for the older generation around here who usually hate anything electronic and repetitive with heavy beats.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm listening to a lot of electronic music these days. This is pretty nice!


----------



## Andante Largo

Divine Matrix - 1000 Light Years


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More experimental electronic music here


----------



## Andante Largo

Beta Crucis by Jim Ottaway


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

These cool women are using Buchla synthesizers


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Another cool woman here! Born Again In The Voltage is a collection of electro-acoustic pieces for Buchla 200 system, cello and voice composed and produced by Caterina Barbieri at Elektronmusikstudion (SE) between 2014 and 2015.


----------



## Andante Largo

Jonn Serrie - Gentle, The Night


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Andante Largo

Rom Di Prisco - Quantum Singularity


----------



## tortkis

Figli - Carl Stone





_I wanted to make a piece in two sections both drawn from the same small sample set, but each with its own unique pacing and style. A model vaguely in my mind would have been like a prelude and fugue - each half capable of standing alone, but complementing each other when played together.

The full title is Ganci & Figli, named after an amazingly scaled, 24-hour rosticceria panineria in the city of Palermo, kindly introduced to me by composer/saxophonist Gianni Gebbia after our shared performance in that city a few years ago.

All music made using the programming language MAX, from Cycling74, as always.

- Carl Stone_


----------



## aioriacont




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something not so melodic today...  I dare you to listen to it all, but maybe turn the volume down. I actually heard it twice.


----------



## Andante Largo

Craig Padilla & Skip Murphy - Lithium


----------



## DeepR

aioriacont said:


>


One of his best pieces for sure.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

In my car I have Martin Gore's album "MG" on repeat. I bought the CD, but it seems to be all on youtube. WOWIE!!! You got to hear that


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Andante Largo




----------



## Andante Largo

Earmake - Fickleness of China


----------



## Bwv 1080




----------



## regenmusic

Cluster - Hollywood - 1974


----------



## Andante Largo

https://jimottaway.bandcamp.com/track/liquid-moon
Jim Ottaway - Liquid Moon
#SpaceAmbient


----------



## Andante Largo

Ashra - Tropical Heat


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

So atmospheric. It's like being trapped in a huge alien vessel.


----------



## Andante Largo

Erik Wøllo - Satellite


----------



## Andante Largo

Cougar Synth - Through The Barrier


----------



## Jacck

Infected Mushroom - Ani Mevushal


----------



## Jacck

Raver's Nature - Return Of Fame (CLASSIC 1993)


----------



## Jacck

Jam & Spoon - Follow Me


----------



## Jacck

RMB - Universe of love


----------



## Jacck

DJ Tiesto - Adagio For Strings


----------



## Azol

*Namlook - Go No Go*
(from Solarized album)


----------



## Jacck

Dj Quicksilver - Supernova


----------



## Jacck

Union Jack - Two Full Moons & A Trout (Original Mix remastered) Platipus


----------



## Jacck

Blastoyz - Mandala




something more trippy today


----------



## Jacck

Rising Dust Ft Asi Shiran - Sounds Of The Future


----------



## Jacck

Menumas - Happiness


----------



## Jacck

Infected Mushroom - Nutmeg


----------



## Jacck

Lunatic Asylum - The Meltdown


----------



## Jacck

Sunlounger feat. Zara - Lost (Armin Van Buuren)


----------



## Jacck

Gappeq - Sandonorico 





I wish I had some acid :lol:


----------



## Jacck

Klaus Schulze - Sequenzer (from 70 to 07)


----------



## Jacck

Scot Project & Mark Sherry - Acid Air Raid





acid trance


----------



## Jacck

Astrix & Pixel - Here and There


----------



## Jacck

U96 - Das Boot〔Techno-Version〕


----------



## Jacck

Farebi Jalebi - SyZyGy


----------



## Jacck

CAMOUFLAGE - Love is a shield - 1989





is synth-pop electronic music? I guess it is.


----------



## Jacck

Röyksopp - Keyboard Milk


----------



## Jacck

Röyksopp & Robyn "Monument"


----------



## regenmusic

Norrie Paramor & The Midland Radio Orchestra - Mah-nah Mah-Nah (1974)


----------



## Jacck

Science Vs. Music - Nigel Stanford


----------



## Jacck

Artem Zinovyev - Magic of Hong Kong


----------



## Jacck

David August - Epikur


----------



## Jacck

Technical Hitch - The Logical Indian


----------



## DarkPast

Discovered this in an old Beltram mix today.


----------



## Azol

*Tetsu Inoue - Holy Dance*


----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Aether


----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Eminence


----------



## Comity

Utah Saints - "Something Good"

I've been into this era of British electronic music lately.


----------



## Flamme

Most definitely...


----------



## Jacck

Kas:st feat. Be No Rain - Hold Me To The Light


----------



## Jacck

ARTBAT, Sailor & I - Best Of Me


----------



## Jacck

Disclosure - Help Me Lose My Mind (Mazde Remix)


----------



## Jacck

Eric Prydz - Opus Generate (EPIC 5.0 Interlude Intro)


----------



## regenmusic

Mood Food And... (full album) - Green Guitar Group [1975 Italy Synth-Pop]

Pick your track.


----------



## Jacck

Emoter - Heroes


----------



## Jacck

Angerfist - Pennywise


----------



## Jacck

JDX ft. Sarah Maria - Live The Moment


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Azol

*RIP Harold Budd (1936 - 2020)*


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Delight


----------



## Andante Largo

bvdub - Beauty


----------



## Jacck

Meteor Seven - Signs Of Life


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jacck

Sun Mother · Melodysheep


----------



## Jacck

Joachim Pastor - Reykjavik


----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Energy


----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Daze


----------



## Eclipse Noire




----------



## Andante Largo

Artist: Earmake
Track: Sensual
Album: Parallels
Year: 2019


----------



## erki

Post Office - The Marylebone Greenwave






Just got it and listen first time and like it a lot. Not purely electronic - some natural instruments as well. However the atmosphere is right there.


----------



## Serge

LITTLE BIG - POLYUSHKO POLYE


----------



## fbjim

Since the OP said synth-based songs were ok....

One of my favorite moments of pop/rock this century was when Portishead randomly released an album with a ton of analog synth - this was very explicitly a Silver Apples tribute (and Silver Apples actually covered it!) and it's fantastic


----------



## Andante Largo

bvdub - Beauty


----------



## Aries

Blümchen (aka Blossom)
Intro to Herzfrequenz (Heartbeat) album
Genre: Happy hardcore/techno pop
Year: 1995






Interessting that this track is not in song form.


----------



## fbjim

Young American Primitive - Sunrise
old-school trance, before it became a bit anthem-cliche stuff


----------



## Aries

Rom Di Prisco
Need for Speed II Soundtrack - Main Menu
Year: 1997


----------



## fbjim

Aries said:


> Rom Di Prisco
> Need for Speed II Soundtrack - Main Menu
> Year: 1997


racing games just had the best music back in the day

really though we need to go back to when CD music in games was new, nobody knew what they were doing, and as a result it was briefly OK to put gabber/Dutch hardcore in your game


----------



## Eclipse Noire

*Downware Communications - HIGHWAY CHASE*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty new track!


----------



## pianozach

Aries said:


> Rom Di Prisco
> Need for Speed II Soundtrack - Main Menu
> Year: 1997


I like the short length.

I can actually handle electronic music far better in short doses.


----------



## fbjim

gimme some pure house divas and italian piano synthesizers and i'm in heaven


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## fbjim

matthew dear's audion stuff is always wonderfully trippy. reminds me of the old jokey split about electronic music composed on drugs, versus electronic music composed to do drugs to.


----------



## Azol

Steve Roach Live at Phoenix Synth Fest 2021


----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Automation


----------



## WNvXXT




----------



## Kyler Key

Kyler Key - Infinite (Fluid Art)


----------



## Andante Largo

forgotten future - Diving Board in Space


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

She is awesome!!!


----------



## DeepR

Funky retro good stuff.


----------

